# How about some old time rock & roll?



## rkunsaw

Here's a good one


----------



## SifuPhil

... and not a single lyric containing the phrase "cop-killa", muthaf*****" or "ho". 

Amazing. 

Thanks for the link - that was a nice break from the disappointment of the modern world.


----------



## rkunsaw

Here's one for today


----------



## RedRibbons

*Old time rock and roll*

Do any of you all like old time rock and roll? I started listing to rock music at about age 12. I had a transistor radio and carried it every where. I especially like the songs from the 50's and 60's. I know a lot of lyrics because I listened to the music so much. My fave rock group of all times is The Rolling Stones - still growing strong. I saw them in concert about 10 years ago, and they were awesome!

Even though I don't remember him, Buddy Holly is one of my fave singers. I also really like Jerry Lee, and a lot more. Who are some of the rock singers/rock groups that you like?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I liked the Rolling Stones too, also Led Zeppelin, Cream, The Animals, Yardbirds, Jefferson Airplane, Credence Clearwater, Doors, Janis Joplin, Sly and the Family Stone....well, just can't name them all.  I started listening to rock and roll early on too, had my transistor radio, and my 45 and 33 1/3 records.  The Stones just keep on going, I love it, great time to grow up, wouldn't change it for the world.  I had a sister who was 12 years my senior, so I started listening really early to rock.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## That Guy

Old rock, new rock, I love it all.  I have fond memories when rock 'n' roll was being born and I was about seven.  My older sister, 13, would drag me into her room, the usual off limits zone, point to the record on her player, say, "Listen to this!" and make me dance with her.  Beautiful!  She was sooo cool.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Your sister sounded too cool TG, my older brother used to sing and dance around the house with me to rock music...good and happy times back then!  I like the newer alternative rock too, some good songs out there! :jammin:


----------



## rkunsaw

I can't begin to list all the ones I like but here's a start:

Buddy Holly
Elvis
Fats Domino
Jerry Lee Lewis
The Coasters
The Drifters
Ricky Nelson
The Del Vikings
The Crystals
Jack Scott
Paul Anka
Larry Williams


----------



## Jackie22

My favorite is Credence Clearwater....I walk most everyday listening to their music.

Also I'm a big Elvis fan.


----------



## rkunsaw

> My favorite is Credence Clearwater....I walk most everyday listening to their music.



I'm a fan of CCR too but they're not from the old time rock and roll era. They did revive the old rock & roll style though. The Stray  Cats are another later band that played a lot of the old style R&R.


----------



## Alan G

Old time rock and roll? This is old time rock and roll....


----------



## That Guy




----------



## RedRibbons

I like all types of rock and roll from the 50's to the present. Some people may not agree with me, but I believe some of the best rock was British.





I said "Some of the best" The Doors were also a great American rock group.


----------



## That Guy

[video=youtube_share;0XSaKQlBZuE]http://youtu.be/0XSaKQlBZuE[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree, some great British rock!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RedRibbons

this is one of the first ones I remember. I was around 12. It seems like a ridiculous song now.layful:


----------



## i_am_Lois

I've always loved the harmony of artists like the Everly Brothers.
My favorite rock band of all time is Alice in Chains. They have the same beautiful harmony the Everly Brothers had.


----------



## That Guy

Turn it up!


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Ina

rkunsaw, Thanks for the song.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ina

I loved Creedence Clearwater Revival, his music made me think.


----------



## Gael

And don't forget this fella while you're all at it..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxNSvFMkag


----------



## Farmtex

All of the songs on my IPod are oldies and I keep adding to them as I find them. I've bought a few if the time-life record sets but really prefer to find them on sites like ITunes, etc. there used to be a couple of oldies radio stations in the Houston market but I can no longer find them. Hope they return maybe with some moments of Wolfman Jack thrown in.


----------



## Gael

Farmtex said:


> All of the songs on my IPod are oldies and I keep adding to them as I find them. I've bought a few if the time-life record sets but really prefer to find them on sites like ITunes, etc. there used to be a couple of oldies radio stations in the Houston market but I can no longer find them. Hope they return maybe with some moments of Wolfman Jack thrown in.



Remember the Wolfman in American Grafitti?


----------



## Farmtex

Gael said:


> Remember the Wolfman in American Grafitti?


Very much so. You tube has some videos of him. You never forget his voice and style.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Farmtex

SeaBreeze, Thanks for the Wolfman!


----------



## That Guy

I remember tuning him in from over the border!


----------



## Farmtex

The radio station was located in Ciudad Acuna a dusty little place across the Rio Grande from Del Rio, Tx.


----------



## That Guy

Watched or, rather listened to, an AM station start up a few years ago that played only stuff from the Fifties.  It was great but failed, eventually.  Sad.


----------



## Farmtex

I assume the one in Houston just did not have the listeners needed to sustain the business.  That is hard to imagine as my age group is sizable. I have no clue as to what else they would be listening to except perhaps talk radio. If an oldies station was to start up I would be a faithful listener.


----------



## Ina

Me too Farmtex. I use to listen to Oldy Goldies also, now I just listen to old country music. :soangry:


----------



## That Guy

[video=youtube_share;i5tIHtbctFQ]http://youtu.be/i5tIHtbctFQ[/video]

[video=youtube_share;LNEj5FUHStE]http://youtu.be/LNEj5FUHStE[/video]


----------



## Farmtex

Although not singers, integral parts of the 'scene' were Dick Clark with American Bandstand and later Casey Kasem with his weekly countdown of the top 40. Clark I believe arrived in the mid 50's with Kasem in 1970 or so. I enjoyed both.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

SeaBreeze said:


>



The original Grassroots formed at my high school in 1965. They were The Bedouins back then. They were "discovered" and moved to LA. Only lasted a couple of years there,got sick of the business and came back home. If you hear any of the Grassroots very early songs (Where Were You When I Needed You, Mr. Jones) that was the originals,rather than the Grassroots that everyone later came to know. My best friend at the time was married to the bassist and I babysat their daughter,as our daughters were born two weeks apart. We are still all friends today.


----------



## Farmtex

Anyone remember Bowser and Sha Na Na...real 'greasers'.


----------



## That Guy

Farmtex said:


> Although not singers, integral parts of the 'scene' were Dick Clark with American Bandstand and later Casey Kasem with his weekly countdown of the top 40. Clark I believe arrived in the mid 50's with Kasem in 1970 or so. I enjoyed both.



Let us not forget Alan Freed, the dj who started playing rock 'n' roll on the radio in the early fifties.


----------



## That Guy

Farmtex said:


> Anyone remember Bowser and Sha Na Na...real 'greasers'.



My wife at the time was best friends with a woman who was dating original member Vinnie who died of an overdose.  It was a very sad time and they were a very fun band.


----------



## Farmtex

That Guy said:


> One of them, Shindig or Hullaballoo, was better than the other but I don't remember which.  Now, they're both just corny . . . but fun to watch in rerun . . .



Teri Garr was a dancer on one of them but I don't remember which one.


----------



## That Guy

Farmtex said:


> Teri Garr was a dancer on one of them but I don't remember which one.



Cool.  I often think about people in the back ground or behind the scenes and wonder about their careers...


----------



## Farmtex

That Guy said:


> Cool.  I often think about people in the back ground or behind the scenes and wonder about their careers...



I agree.  I enjoy watching old movies to see people in minor roles who went on to stardom.


----------



## Farmtex

That Guy said:


> Let us not forget Alan Freed, the dj who started playing rock 'n' roll on the radio in the early fifties.



I had to look up Alan Freed as I could not recall him. The article credited him with coining the term "rock & roll".


----------



## That Guy

[video=youtube_share;LNEj5FUHStE]http://youtu.be/LNEj5FUHStE[/video]

[video=youtube_share;m2apM0DAe1g]http://youtu.be/m2apM0DAe1g[/video]


----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## Lady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ClassicRockr

These ARE old, and my wife does like these groups, but for me, it's........Styx, Boston, Heart, Queen, ZZ Top, Bad Company, Santana, ELO, Van Halen/David Lee Roth, Deep Purple, Steppenwolf and on and on. Oh, I'll add in: Paul Revere & The Raiders, Safaris, The Association, Blood-Sweat & Tears, Ventures and others. Wife like these as well, but I'm really the TRUE "Rocker" between us.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's one from Steppenwolf ClassicRockr...


----------



## oldman

rkunsaw said:


> Here's a good one




I go to a lot of Doo Wop concerts and last year I was able to meet, talk to and got a hug from La La Brooks, lead singer of the Crystals. Kenny Vance, who I have met several times, is my favorite make-over musician. This man has a wonderful voice and his Planatones harmonize oh so great. Kenny is for real. He is a 100% Doo Wopper like me and has sung and recorded many of the old Doo Wop songs. I happened to be staying at the same hotel he was a few years ago and actually had lunch with him. (On my dime, but it was worth it.) Just give a listen to his falsetto.


----------



## oldman

And, if you ever get a chance to go see the Chantels with Arlene Smith, the original lead singer, but does not appear with them often, you really need to go. I saw Kenny Vance and the Chantels on the same program one night. Made my week. There are just so many really fantastic singers and groups from the past that it would be impossible to post all of their YouTube videos here in this forum. I have a collection of over 3000 songs from the 50's and 60's. I DJ'd record hops when I was in college to make a few bucks and retained all of my old records and still play many of them. I bought a laptop just to house the records, which I also learned how to digitize them and re-recorded them into digital recordings. It just made them sound so much better than they were on the old scratchy 45's.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Hubby bought a DooWop collection of DVDs from PBS a few years ago. It`s great! We had friends come to visit from out of town one weekend. They are our age and we had a blast listening to and watching them. It was funny though-they brought their daughter and SIL and our daughter and SIL were there and OMG-their eyes were glazing over LOL We still joke about that night whenever we see them. I guess it was pure torture for the "kids" (in their 20`s...) There are 11 DVDs with artists such as Jerry Butler,The Cadillacs,Arlene Smith and the Chantels,The Platters,The Capris,The Diamonds,The Chiffons,The Coasters,Don and Juan,The Del-Vikings and The Penguins. Many more,but you get the idea.


----------



## Lyn

Steve Miller Band ~ The Joker







CCR ~ Long As I See the Light

[video=youtube_share;g_vOX0ZjT4w]http://youtu.be/g_vOX0ZjT4w[/video]


----------



## Lyn

Cream ~ Sunshine of your Love







Deep Purple ~ Smoke on the Water

[video=youtube_share;zUwEIt9ez7M]http://youtu.be/zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]


----------



## Ralphy1

Just listen to the King for the real thing...


----------



## oldman

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Hubby bought a DooWop collection of DVDs from PBS a few years ago. It`s great! We had friends come to visit from out of town one weekend. They are our age and we had a blast listening to and watching them. It was funny though-they brought their daughter and SIL and our daughter and SIL were there and OMG-their eyes were glazing over LOL We still joke about that night whenever we see them. I guess it was pure torture for the "kids" (in their 20`s...) There are 11 DVDs with artists such as Jerry Butler,The Cadillacs,Arlene Smith and the Chantels,The Platters,The Capris,The Diamonds,The Chiffons,The Coasters,Don and Juan,The Del-Vikings and The Penguins. Many more,but you get the idea.




Actually, it is surprising to see how many of the younger generation show up at live Doo Wop and Oldies concerts. Even if you look at the postings under the YouTube songs you will see many posts by the younger generation writing about how great this music is and they wish they had been born earlier, so they could have enjoyed it more.

Now, I was born in 1947, so I missed being part of the Sock Hops of the 50's, but I still got hooked on the music when I was 11 or 12. My sisters would watch American Bandstand after school everyday and that was followed by a show out of Baltimore called the "Buddy Deane Show." I am sure that most of you have seen the movie "Hairspray" with Devine and Debby Harry (Blondie) in it. The dance show in that move, "Corny Collins Show", was fashioned after it. My sisters would dance in front of the TV and wanted me to dance with them, which sometimes, if I was in a 'goofy' mood, I would. Then, I was also hooked. 

Those were the best of times. Going to the drive-in movies and restaurants. Jukeboxes in drug stores and restaurants, Friday and Saturday night record hops, yeah, "Those were the days, my friend, I wished they had never end."  

Remember "A CAPELLA?"


----------



## ClassicRockr

Now, *THIS* is my kind of "Old Time Rock & Roll"!! Add some Bob Segar & Silver Bullet Band as well. 



Lyn said:


> Cream ~ Sunshine of your Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Purple ~ Smoke on the Water
> 
> [video=youtube_share;zUwEIt9ez7M]http://youtu.be/zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]


----------



## Rob

I was born in 1949 and my first musical 'like' was The Shadows, I've always preferred instruments to singers, if they don't play instruments they're not a band, so called 'boy/girl' bands leave me cold. In the 60s I preferred The Yardbirds and The Who to The Beatles and Stones, and then when Pink Floyd and Hendrix appeared on the scene in 66/67, that was it for me.

This is one of my all-time favourite guitarists, Jeff Beck. Listen to his guitar break from 1.30 onwards. The Yardbirds ... "Mister You're A Better Man Than I"


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## bluebreezes

I love and still regularly listen to (especially driving in the car, turn it up!)
Jefferson Airplane
Grateful Dead
Big Brother and the Holding Company
Steve Miller
John Mayall
Jeff Beck
Cream
Blind Faith
Stevie Winwood solo and with Traffic
Lynyrd Synyrd
Allman Brothers
Buffalo Springfield
Deep Purple
The Byrds


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## terry123

Grew up with old time rock.  Still listen to it everyday along with old time country.


----------



## AprilSun

I've never stopped listening to it and won't if I can help it.


----------



## Sassycakes

I Still love listening to Rock and Roll except this time I have to sit when I hear it and dance in my seat. Back is to bad to dance too long.


----------



## hauntedtexan

*So much inspiration came from here!*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## Trade




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

How about this one?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


>


I LOVE ABBA.  I have all their songs in my computer.


----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;UTR2IlAJEyQ]https://youtu.be/UTR2IlAJEyQ[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

Bruce's homage to the oldies but goodies !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia

OMG--I love that, Seabreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## AZ Jim

Some confusion here between oldtime rock and roll and rhythm and blues.  The drifters, temptations, platters for instance were R&B not Rock and roll.  I won't even get into the doo wop era...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## HiDesertHal

Funny thing about Creedence Clearwater...I always thought they were a _black_ group until I saw them in a video!

My favorite is "Looking Out My Back Door".

Hal


----------



## TonyK

Hal,

You should read John Fogarty's autobiography. He recalls all of his favorite songs that he liked growing up in California. His singing style was copied from a few blues singers. I assumed he was from the Louisiana Bayou. His family loved to sing together whenever they could.  

CCR was the first concert that I ever went to. Four dudes in flannel shirts playing in the Boston Garden. 



HiDesertHal said:


> Funny thing about Creedence Clearwater...I always thought they were a _black_ group until I saw them in a video!
> 
> My favorite is "Looking Out My Back Door".
> 
> Hal


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;AUFsQHWOA_M]https://youtu.be/AUFsQHWOA_M[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Probably already posted; but one of my favorites. I once lost a heel dancing to this tune.


----------



## Keesha

RedRibbons said:


> Do any of you all like old time rock and roll? I started listing to rock music at about age 12. I had a transistor radio and carried it every where. I especially like the songs from the 50's and 60's. I know a lot of lyrics because I listened to the music so much. My fave rock group of all times is The Rolling Stones - still growing strong. I saw them in concert about 10 years ago, and they were awesome!
> 
> Even though I don't remember him, Buddy Holly is one of my fave singers. I also really like Jerry Lee, and a lot more. Who are some of the rock singers/rock groups that you like?





SeaBreeze said:


> I liked the Rolling Stones too, also Led Zeppelin, Cream, The Animals, Yardbirds, Jefferson Airplane, Credence Clearwater, Doors, Janis Joplin, Sly and the Family Stone....well, just can't name them all.  I started listening to rock and roll early on too, had my transistor radio, and my 45 and 33 1/3 records.  The Stones just keep on going, I love it, great time to grow up, wouldn't change it for the world.  I had a sister who was 12 years my senior, so I started listening really early to rock.





That Guy said:


> Old rock, new rock, I love it all.  I have fond memories when rock 'n' roll was being born and I was about seven.  My older sister, 13, would drag me into her room, the usual off limits zone, point to the record on her player, say, "Listen to this!" and make me dance with her.  Beautiful!  She was sooo cool.





SeaBreeze said:


> Your sister sounded too cool TG, my older brother used to sing and dance around the house with me to rock music...good and happy times back then!  I like the newer alternative rock too, some good songs out there! :jammin:


What a great thread and look how long it’s been around. I feel like I know some of you better. Great read.
My older brothers had a turn table and I used to sneak in their room when they weren’t there and play the old Beatle and Monkey records. Yes. Remember records. If you left your record collection anywhere near the sun or heat source, they would turn into warped plates. 
Not good. 
They were happy memories.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

> Along with 1400 other people, I saw Derek and the Dominos live at the  Lisner Auditorium in Washington DC on Wednesday 21 October 1970, when I  lived in the USA for a few years with my parents. I saw lots of great  concerts around that time, including Hendrix, Stones, Ten Years After  etc, but this was the loudest of any of those concerts.
> 
> One of the  tracks which made an impression on me was Eric's version of 'Little  Wing', only a month after Jimi had died. He introduced it by saying 'for  one of our brothers may he rest in peace'.   This live version of Little Wing was recorded on 23 October 1970 in New  York, two days after I saw them. It is a soundboard recording, with the  two vocals in separate channels, rather than the official live at the  Fillmore which has both vocals mixed in the centre of both channels.
> 
> Derek and the Dominos were a blues-rock band formed in the spring of  1970 by guitarist and singer Eric Clapton with keyboardist Bobby  Whitlock, bassist Carl Radle and drummer Jim Gordon, who had all played  with Clapton in Delaney, Bonnie & Friends.
> 
> The band released only one studio album, Layla and Other Assorted Love  Songs, which featured prominent contributions from guest guitarist Duane  Allman from the Allman Brothers Band. The album went on to receive  critical acclaim, but initially faltered in sales and in radio airplay.  Although released in 1970 it was not until March 1972 that the album's  single "Layla" (a tale of unrequited love inspired by Clapton's  relationship with his friend George Harrison's then wife, Pattie Boyd  Harrison) would make the top ten in both the United States and the  United Kingdom.
> 
> Allman died in a motorbike accident on 29 October 1971. Radle died in  1980 of complications from a kidney infection associated with alcohol  and drug use. Jim Gordon, who was an undiagnosed schizophrenic, killed  his mother in 1983 during a psychotic episode. He was sentenced to jail   in 1984, where he remains today. (Much of the above was sourced from  Wikipedia).  There is no film of this version of the song, nor much at all of the  band. I have therefore tried to put together the best slideshow I can of  the band doing this song. Comments are welcome. But please no 'my  guitarist is better than your guitarist'


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------

